# Muscadine method



## Rodnboro (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm planning on making some Muscadine this year and am wondering if the normal method of crushing-fermenting 5 to 7 days-then pressing is best. I'll will have plenty of grapes. Could I just freeze then press and work with the juice (and skins) or do I need to slowly extract the juice. I want to do it right. Thanks.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2012)

I know alot of people like to dilute muscadine must prior to fermentation;however, that does not really appeal to me. Over at the winery we ferment on the skins and add sugar water to reach the desired potential then we pump off the skins once we have had our desired drop in gravity.


----------



## jswordy (Jun 15, 2012)

Rodnboro said:


> I'm planning on making some Muscadine this year and am wondering if the normal method of crushing-fermenting 5 to 7 days-then pressing is best. I'll will have plenty of grapes. Could I just freeze then press and work with the juice (and skins) or do I need to slowly extract the juice. I want to do it right. Thanks.


 
"Do it right" is relative. Pressing first then working with the juice should result in a lighter colored wine (often a white) that clears faster. Keeping the skins in the process as Seth suggests should result in a darker, redder wine that clears somewhat slower. I know a winery that makes both kinds. Also, use of scuppernogs versus muscadines makes a difference in finished color. They are actually the same type grape. Scuppernogs are the white version of muscadines. Where I live, they are all called muscadines. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sirs (Jun 15, 2012)

jswordy said:


> "Do it right" is relative. Pressing first then working with the juice should result in a lighter colored wine (often a white) that clears faster. Keeping the skins in the process as Seth suggests should result in a darker, redder wine that clears somewhat slower. I know a winery that makes both kinds. Also, use of scuppernogs versus muscadines makes a difference in finished color. They are actually the same type grape. Scuppernogs are the white version of muscadines. Where I live, they are all called muscadines. Hope this helps.


I agree with you on that point doing it right is whats right for each person. Also
I've only known both kinds white and red as muscadines. I have never had any trouble getting enough color out of either of them even adding a simple syrup mixed 50/50 with water and must. I have seen wines made from straight juice no water and the acid is always been so high it is undrinkable guess I've never seen them done where it wasn't but all my wines don't use any additives other than water and sugar of some type.... And yes you can freeze them,crush then ferment them,I wouldn't press them before fermenting though but thats just me you should try what you think is best for your needs and go from there to see what you like.


----------



## WindyCoastWine (Jun 16, 2012)

I have used several methods to make muscadine wine, and the best that I have found is to freeze the grapes, thaw and crush, ferment on the skins for three days, press the grapes, complete primary fermentation. This is for both red and white. Leaving the skins in the primary too long draws too much acid. Muscadine is very acidic. I still usually cold stabilize the precipitate the acid out. It makes a world of difference in the final product. Just my experience.


----------



## garymc (Jun 16, 2012)

Freeze, crush, pectic, use simple sugar, pitch, ferment on skins (I did 7 days with no ill effect), press, rack, rack, rack. Leave in the carboy a long time between racks. I measured acid, too high, so I brought it just barely in range, then later it was at the other end of the range. I think the acid comes down as it ages.


----------



## toddrod (Jun 25, 2012)

I ferment on the skins (for red and white) for 3-5 days and then press the juice.


----------

